# Could anyone reccomend me a Mahler's biography, but not Blaukopf and not De La Grange



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I have Blaukopf and Blaukopf, it's very good "montage", but I want some more...
*De La Grange* is pretty expensieve. Are there some books a'la Geiringer's bio of Brahms - not too large, but with some analysis not only bio?
Thanks.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Gustav Mahler by Jens Malte Fischer.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot! The price is reasonable, the 700 p is ideal and it's hardcover (which I prefer).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I remember reading Alma Mahler's biography of her husband. Some say is it not always factual, quite self-serving and as such quite controversial...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Three I found satisfying:

Mahler by Jonathan Carr
The Life of Mahler by Peter Franklin
Mahler Remembered by Norman Lebrecht


----------

